# Muddyfox glasses



## Tanis8472 (7 Apr 2013)

I'm really disappointed with their kit.
I bought a pair late last year and have worn them maybe 15 times.
I have kept them in their case over winter and went to put them on today and they snapped at the bridge.
This after I had to return them twice for parts missing.

Anyone else had these sort of things happen?


----------



## Cycling Dan (7 Apr 2013)

Muddyfox... all im going to say.


----------



## Tanis8472 (7 Apr 2013)

Yeah, i've come to realise that.
Bought shorts last year too. They are poor also.
otoh i bought some dhb shorts a week ago and they are miles better. The padding in them is good for the price.

Shant touch muddy again


----------



## Cycling Dan (7 Apr 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Yeah, i've come to realise that.
> Bought shorts last year too. They are poor also.
> otoh i bought some dhb shorts a week ago and they are miles better. The padding in them is good for the price.
> 
> Shant touch muddy again


I like dhb but it has its critics but mostly pompous twats


----------



## Tanis8472 (7 Apr 2013)

LOL,
I've never ever been into fashion in any way, so i'm not bothered what make something is as long as it does its job.
DHB seem to offer good value and they also work and to top it off, they are British I believe


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Apr 2013)

A number of reputable names have been sold to less reputable companies who play the gams and sell infrerior products under that name

Muddy Fox is one Karrimor is another


----------



## Tanis8472 (7 Apr 2013)

Interesting, I thought karrimor were supposed to be good too


----------



## Globalti (8 Apr 2013)

Karrimor was sold in 1999 then went bust in 2004 and was sold to Lonsdale who own the Sports Direct stores. Go figure.


----------



## Tanis8472 (8 Apr 2013)

Thats ironic, as thats where i got the glasses.


----------



## paul04 (8 Apr 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Thats ironic, as thats where i got the glasses.


 
I got the same glasses from sports direct, and just like yours mine snapped at the bridge. I thought it was because I had not put them in my work bag correctly, but after reading your post, maybe they are just poor quality


----------



## Tanis8472 (8 Apr 2013)

There are 5 reviews on their website all saying that they broke within days of buying them.


----------



## Peteaud (8 Apr 2013)

If you want good inexpensive glasses, go for Sunwise imho.

Mine have been 100%


----------



## Tanis8472 (8 Apr 2013)

Ordered these last night.
Thought I'd try them as they are similar to what I have to use at work at times.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0024R0U3O/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pikey (9 Apr 2013)

I bought some Raleigh ones on amazon two years ago, been dropped several times, shoved in pockets and sat and ridden on after I forgot I put them on the saddle whilst sorting the chain. Still going strong,


----------



## The Brewer (9 Apr 2013)

THESE are cracking glasses imho


----------



## Tanis8472 (9 Apr 2013)

I saw those Bolle ones too. Looked good too


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

When I first started cycling I bought shorts from muddyfox, the padding was a joke. It was just cheap foam vaguely positioned in the right place (not the right place for me). They were almost as uncomfortable as unpadded shorts. I then bought a pair from Halfords but they were poor too. Then I shelled out 60 quid for DHB bib tights and I've never looked back. 8 months on and having been used and washed about 4 times per week they still look like new and are extremely comfortable. I have a jersey, pair of shorts and a short sleeved shirt from them too and I would recommend them 100%

Having said that, I have a pair of karrimor walking boots I bought off amazon last year and they're great. Very comfortable and waterproof. Mind you I've only used them 3 times. Perhaps if I had used them as much as my cycling gear, they'd have fallen apart too. We'll never know though - cycling is more more fun.


----------



## Tanis8472 (9 Apr 2013)

Totally agree about the shorts.
I bought some Muddy one last year, just because they were eaasy to find.
The foam is very light and not really any good.


----------



## rovers1875 (9 Apr 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Ordered these last night.
> Thought I'd try them as they are similar to what I have to use at work at times.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0024R0U3O/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've got the same ones (from Screwfix, same price) had them nearly two years and they are still top condition.


----------



## Merlyn (21 Apr 2013)

Same thing - pretty much snapped before I put them on!


----------



## Tanis8472 (21 Apr 2013)

Just remembered, I also bought a track pump. That lasted 5 days before the valve head would blow off at 60 psi.


----------

